# New "How To" / technical forum?



## 1949bug (Aug 23, 2009)

All other forums I frequent have a technical section, with step buy step guides / "how to's"

Ive only has my TT 3 days and have already run into major problems.

We have no money left to stretch to paying a gararge to repair the car (hydro clutch cylinder failure) and I can not see a dedicated area to people wishing to carry out/DIY work to their cars.

As said every other forum I use has this as a sub section, Its strictly taken as advise only and has disclaimers to keep it safe. also mods some times ask to apprive posts before they are posted on the forum for saftey.

Im replacing the master cylinder next week and will be doing a write up. Ive read various other write ups on here but there does not seem to be a sub section where all this valuable info could be found easily!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

There is plenty of FAQ info already. Try viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582 or http://www.wak-tt.com

Depending on where you are based other technical expertise may be available.


----------



## 1949bug (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes but im talking about a specific forum/room for How to/ technical.

Its a great feature, and is used muy many on all the other forums I use.

Take the comment on my clutch thread, a chap replied this morning saying

"ive just commented on this thread so I can find it in the future if i need to"

If there were an alocated room it would be for the benifit of everyone. If there are concerns over saftey then put a disclaimer on the room description and have a mod 'ok' a thread before it goes live


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The forum works just nicely , settle in ,see how it works and in four or five years you'll wonder what the fuss was about (unless you want to sell something)


----------



## 1949bug (Aug 23, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> The forum works just nicely , settle in ,see how it works and in four or five years you'll wonder what the fuss was about (unless you want to sell something)


Nothing like a bit of patronising hey :?

Yes maybe the forum works "just nicley", but lets face it TT's (mk1) are old old cars now. Many have now fallen out of audi service, and id say the average driver now is the sort of person who may wish to do work on their TT.

Ive been a member on some of my regular forums for 10 years, and as stated they all have introduced this sub forum at some point- to much admiration and success 8)

The TT has always had a hairdresser, poser, "look at me" persona but I think times are changing, the TT id say is fast becoming a modern classic and is now attracting owners who are enthuiasts and not afraid to get their hands dirty, or in reality cant afford to not get their hands dirty. We dont all have open cheque books, so why not make a dedicated sub forum area for maintance.

If you need evidence go to the Aston Martin Owners Club forum, I restored a DBS and rebuilt the engine last christmas in my workshop, using basic tools and knowledge. Many of the pommpus twats (i dare say not even aston owners!) said I couldnt do it and it wouldn't work. But ive built an engine which is as good as any Main Dealer can do for 1/10 the price.
My thread provoked many "genuine" owners to have a go them selves, and to not be afraid to have a go.

I think what this thread needs is a poll, ill see if i can add one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Glad to of been of service  Oh and btw have you seen the MkII tech bit? also there is a post asking for help making a MkI version .


----------



## 1949bug (Aug 23, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Glad to of been of service  Oh and btw have you seen the MkII tech bit? also there is a post asking for help making a MkI version .


Im not alone then


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Already a thread running about this...

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=133606


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

AS T3RBO mentioned, there is already a thread running for this,

So thread closed


----------

